# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Što kad su skroz nove?

## Paula

Ovih dana bi mi trebale stići FB. Što moram napraviti prije prve upotrebe?

----------


## Ancica

Moras ih oprat bar jednom, po mogucnosti dvaput. Ovo je da se skine industrijski residue (na hrv?) ako ga ima na peleni preostalog iz proizvodnje.

----------


## Paula

A ono s potapanjem da se formira upijanje - radi li se to s pocketicama i smiju li i one u sušilicu? Imam 26 pelena, perem ih svaka 2 dana i stalno sam na knap sa suhima   :Sad:   a i zbog mekoće ih rado ubacim u sušilicu bar na 30 min.

----------


## coccinella

Nema to veze sa fuzzi bunz pocketicama. Operi ih jednom i na dijete.  8) 

I da, smiju u sušilicu, ali nemaš potrebe kad ti one izađu skoro suhe iz perilice.

----------


## Davor

Dobro je prvih par rundi osušiti na zraku, jer se u sušilici hoće prilično nabrati. Nakon recimo 5 takvih pranja slobodno u sušilicu.
Nikada, ali baš nikada ne stavljati omekšivač.

----------


## Dia

mene isto to zanima dal ih treba mociti?
citala sam da na kamarisovima to pise, e sad za druge?

----------


## džez

ja FB nisam namakala. kamarisove, naravno, jesam. 
flis ionako nema za svrhu upijanje, nego upravo suprotno - propušta mokraću u uložak, a ostaje "suh". kod nas tetra, presavijena na pola, pa uzdužno na 3, pa ponovo na pola poprečno, odradi zadatak na visokom nivou. ovu kombinaciju koristimo za noć i nakon 10-12 sati guza je suha, flis "suh", a iz tetre mogu ocijediti pun lavor tekućine. nije propustila nijednom, čak ni nakon cjelonoćnih nacicavanja.
nakon pranja, na zraku se osuši za čas, pa ni ja ne vidim potrebu sušenja u sušilici, čak ni za najvlažnijih zimskih dana.
ako ostaneš bez suhih pelena, fenom je možeš vrlo jednostavno posušiti za max. 5 minuta   :Joggler:

----------


## Paula

Tooo. Moj popišanac sređuje ogromne količine pelena dnevno tako da mi je u nekoliko navrata dobro došla i jednokratna  :/ 

Sad sam zbog prilično povečane potrošnje struje počela prati i sušiti u nočnim satima pa onako vlažne još ujutro malo na dosušivanje na suncu.

Blažena kuća i dvorište -neznam kako bi s njima da smo još uvijek u stanu

----------

